# Anyone wanna join my group?



## DrkAvenger (Jul 12, 2009)

I am thinking of strating up a scheduled gaming group, who use ventrilo as their way of communicating. I have played a few rpg games like that and it seems to work when using map tools. If anyone is interested, you can email me at: bozgat@gmail.com or ass my msn: josh_thebigtick@hotmail.co.uk.  THanks


----------



## Pbartender (Jul 12, 2009)

DrkAvenger said:


> I am thinking of strating up a scheduled gaming group, who use ventrilo as their way of communicating. I have played a few rpg games like that and it seems to work when using map tools. If anyone is interested, you can email me at: bozgat@gmail.com or ass my msn: josh_thebigtick@hotmail.co.uk.  THanks




You might have better luck in the Gamers Seeking Gamers forum.

Good Luck.


----------



## Eridanis (Jul 12, 2009)

And over we go.


----------



## tentfox (Jul 13, 2009)

What timezone, time and gaming system are you thinking of playing?


----------



## Olli (Jul 13, 2009)

A little more Info would be great. What system, timezone and background are we talking???

Olli


----------

